# Small lided boxes



## alxe24 (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are the first lided boxes I've done. They took me a lot of time but they were fun to make and a good learning experience. I hope I can make quite a few more some to keep and some as give away for X-Mas
Thanks for looking and commenting
First is Afzelia X-Lay Evony and Box Elder for the little ball at the top.













This one is Buck eye











And this one is plain Cherry with Ebony finial


----------



## LEAP (Oct 27, 2007)

Nicely done! i'm not sure my fat fingers coule even pick them up never mind turn them. Where did you get that huge quarter?


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 27, 2007)

Great looking boxes.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Oct 27, 2007)

Very well done I love them, the minis just are so darned cute(in a manly voice "I mean cool" LOL. I'm going to try a few of these boxes myself soon I hope. Keep up the great work, Victor


----------



## LandfillLumber (Oct 27, 2007)

Very well done I love them, the minis just are so darned cute(in a manly voice "I mean cool" LOL. I'm going to try a few of these boxes myself soon I hope. Keep up the great work, Victor


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. They are cute I mean COOL.
Leap I can sell you a big quarter for 50 Cents.
Thank for the comments
Alex


----------



## txbatons (Oct 28, 2007)

Those are great. And being a teacher, they'd be the perfect size to keep all my loose change and expendable income.


----------



## louisbry (Oct 28, 2007)

Your mini lidded boxes are very nicely turned and finished.  Did you turn the knobs for the lids separately?


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 28, 2007)

nice work alex. i'm also curious about the knobs. do you drill a hole to fit those in or turn a hole (for a separate turn on the collet chuck?) or glue wood on to turn with the rest of the lid or what?


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louisbry_
> 
> Your mini lidded boxes are very nicely turned and finished.  Did you turn the knobs for the lids separately?





> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> 
> nice work alex. i'm also curious about the knobs. do you drill a hole to fit those in or turn a hole (for a separate turn on the collet chuck?) or glue wood on to turn with the rest of the lid or what?



Yes. They are turned separatly from the lid. I drilled the lids to fit the knobs and glued them in place.
Thanks


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 29, 2007)

Very fine. Ya done good. Cool [8D]


----------



## BernieW (Oct 29, 2007)

Great looking pieces. Well done.


----------



## Lathemaster (Oct 30, 2007)

Great job on the boxes. I love each one.

One photo observation. Your background detracts from the features of the turning. A good photo gray background or even an off-white might enhance the grain in your work.

My 2 cents.

Again great turning
Cheers
Mike


----------



## wudnhed (Oct 30, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous work!  So delicate and the wood is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## alxe24 (Oct 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HotJoe_
> 
> Great job on the boxes. I love each one.
> 
> One photo observation. Your background detracts from the features of the turning. A good photo gray background or even an off-white might enhance the grain in your work.


Thanks for the ovservation. I think you are right. I don't know if I really like that backdrop or have being to lazy to look for something that would complement the work as supposed of detract. I'll look for something else.
Thanks again to averyone for your thoughts.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2007)

Those are very nice, Alex. Great detail work on something that small. I REALLY like the first one!


----------

